# How to fish in Choctawhatchee Bay?



## knights05 (Mar 25, 2012)

I have fished the salt flats of mosquito lagoon for trout and reds my whole life. My family was looking to go somewhere different for vacation this year but we want to go somewhere that we can fish. we have an 18 foot polar boat built for the flats and the necessary salt water tackle for reds and trout. what are the best ways to fish in the bay? I am used to fishing sand bars and oyster beds and chasing reds that are tailing. Can I expect some of the same in the bay or is it more deep wather fishing? Looking for some tips. Please help.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*bay*

its a deep water fishery north side of the bay has a few deep grass flats 2-3 feet dep. no oysters in the bay to speak of. Redfish around the bridges all year for the most part yuo will be fishing in 15-35 feet of water. The far north east part of the bay near the river mouth has decent trout fishing but nothing like you are used too.


----------



## 20cent (Mar 24, 2012)

I wouldn't classify it as a "deep water" fishery. I have fished mosquito lagoon and many of the tactics you use there will work in choctawatchee Bay. You probably won't find many tailing redfish, but there are numerous flats throughout the bay that are 1-3 feet that will produce fish. My biggest recommendation is look for the schools of mullet and throw 1/4 gold spoons and 3" gulp shrimp or 5" gulp jerk shads on 1/4 jig heads around the schools. The fish (redfish and trout) will be mixed in with those schools and aren't necessarily feeding on the mullet. Check out redfishuniversity.com, Capt Eric Holstman is a local guide that fishes mostly out of Pensacola, but some of his old fishing reports have good info on the area and tactics that will work around here.


----------

